# Com kitchen load calculation



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Is everything in a commercial kitchen presumed to run at once? Pretty sure it all falls under continuous draw. At 125% I'm at 240A with a 200A service. If the load calculation requires enough for everything running at once, I'm going to have bad news for my customer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Canadian code says 30W per square meter.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

220.56 Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s).



It shall be permissible to calculate the load for commercial electric cooking equipment, dishwasher booster heaters, water heaters, and other kitchen equipment in accordance with Table 220.56. These demand factors shall be applied to all equipment that has either thermostatic control or intermittent use as kitchen equipment. These demand factors shall not apply to space-heating, ventilating, or air-conditioning equipment.
However, in no case shall the feeder or service calculated load be less than the sum of the largest two kitchen equipment loads.

Table 220.56 Demand Factors for Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s)

Number of Units of EquipmentDemand Factor
(%)110021003904805706 and over65


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

backstay said:


> 220.56 Kitchen Equipment — Other Than Dwelling Unit(s).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I went to the truck and grabbed the book. Customer did say everything will pretty much be running. I didn't even include the HVAC units. I suppose the dishwasher might be intermittent. He has some basic 120v plug in coolers I didn't even count.

Suppose I use 65% as per 220.56. Is that the final figure or do I need 125% of that? I'm afraid this is going to be a squeaker.


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

I think this is going to be close. I guess I'll give the customer the option to upgrade and if it fails inspecton he will have to take responsibility and pay for the upgrade.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RodDriver said:


> I think this is going to be close. I guess I'll give the customer the option to upgrade and if it fails inspecton he will have to take responsibility and pay for the upgrade.



That doesn’t create confidence. Why not phone the inspection department first?


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

99cents said:


> That doesn’t create confidence. Why not phone the inspection department first?


I guess that's an option. I'm not sure code is all he has to worry about. With the HVAC I think he might blow the main.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is the service 3 phase 208V and did you calculated the load based on 3phase.. IOW, divide the kw by 360V


----------



## TEO (Jan 17, 2020)

No engineered drawings?
If so who's engineer?


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

99cents said:


> That doesn’t create confidence. Why not phone the inspection department first?


Much better idea
do you want this job?
if so you need to present to the customer as though you are on top of it
and then do what you have to , to actually be on top of it
this way you can advise him from an informed position and be right about what will and will not work
that way he can make the decision to continue or quit
avoid liability, whether advice or actual install


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Is the service 3 phase 208V and did you calculated the load based on 3phase.. IOW, divide the kw by 360V


No, it's 240V. I want off the amperage rating on the equipment plates. Came to 192A for just the equipment. Not included HVAC, general plugs (which will run smaller equipment) or lighting. Just told him he will need a new feed and panel. Hopefully not a new meter socket.


Almost Retired said:


> Much better idea
> do you want this job?
> if so you need to present to the customer as though you are on top of it
> and then do what you have to , to actually be on top of it
> ...


Agreed. I told him he will need to bring in another set of feeders for an additional panel. After thinking about all the stuff I didn't include, I don't think the dog he has is going to hunt.


----------



## taglicious (Feb 8, 2020)

Done a few T.I.s I swear they never think about that. In place was a single 1 panel rated 100A. I needed 3 200A. I lol. They just about shiite.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

taglicious said:


> Done a few T.I.s I swear they never think about that. In place was a single 1 panel rated 100A. I needed 3 200A. I lol. They just about shiite.


same reaction i usually get LOL


----------



## RodDriver (Nov 9, 2019)

Poco wants me to jump through hoops just to find out what meter socket I need. Looks like it will be a CT cabinet. I don't think the customer wants to pay to have it done right. He'll get someone to Jerry rig it and then they will all end up in Court. Good luck with that guys.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

RodDriver said:


> Poco wants me to jump through hoops just to find out what meter socket I need. Looks like it will be a CT cabinet. I don't think the customer wants to pay to have it done right. He'll get someone to Jerry rig it and then they will all end up in Court. Good luck with that guys.



time to back out and move on


----------

